# New here, any suggestions?



## 20748 (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to the board, but not new to IBS, I've been suffering with it from about when I was in grade 2. I think that's when the whole thing started, I needed to go to the bathroom really bad and the teacher didn't let me go until it was too late and I went in my pants on the way there. I got sent home, etc. I remember the next day trying to force anything and everything out of my body before I left for school so it wouldn't happen again, and I continued that for quite some time, I stopped eating breakfast to this day when I need to go out, often getting headaches and whatnot throughout the day because I haven't eaten enough, and seem to over eat when I come home.I know my problem is all in my head, on any given day if I just stayed home I'd maybe need to go to the bathroom once, like normal. If I needed to go to work I'd be going to the bathroom multiple times before I leave the house and get cramps and bloating feelings on the way to work. Certain places that I'm very familiar with I feel fine at, but places that are far away, long trips, restaurants, when I'm with friends and self-concious of having to go to the washroom a lot, I start feeling sick to my stomach, many times when I get to a washroom I don't need to go (but end up making multiple trips there, with still nothing to do), but when I do it's usually diarrhoea or something similar. Basically I only feel the symptoms when I'm worried that a bathroom won't be available to me or if I'm with someone that I won't feel comfortable dashing to the washroom with. Any ways, I was wondering if anyone has a similar type of situation as me, or if anyone knows of anything that could help me? I've been to the doctors but they give me meds that don't work or want to do a colonoscopy or cut me open, when I KNOW it's not necessary based on my experience (just yesterday I was feeling fine all day at home when my friend from out of town called me to say she's coming over and we'll go downtown and stuff, as soon as I heard that, I was feeling ill)


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi, I know how u feel. It sounds as if your ibs is triggered mainly by anxiety.I've had ibs since early childhood (though wasn't diagnosed till I was teenager). My parents didn't understand why I often had an upset stomach, they put it down to nerves and made me feel ashamed of it, esp. when I had 'accidents' at school. Now I don't think much about ibs when I'm at home (though I still get attacks sometimes), but I live in fear of having attack when I'm out or at a friend's house. This is a vicious cycle because anxiety can affect the nerves of the bowel, trigger the 'fight or flight response' that causes the bowel to empty or go into spasm. There is also research that suggests people with ibs have a bowel that's more sensitive to anxiety (see other forums for more info).You might consider trying medications for anxiety, as this could treat the root of the problem. When I was first diagnosed with ibs I tried lots of anti-spasmodic meds like mebeverine, peppermint oil, buscopan, which didn't help much. Now I take propranalol (40mg daily), a beta-blocker that calms the physical effects of anxiety. If I have an imporatant event like an interview/overnight trip I take diazepam or clonazepam. Alprazolam (Xanax) is also prescribed for anxiety-related ibs as it both relieves anxiety and calms the muscles of bowel- check out the 'Managing anxiety and depression' forum for discussions of Xanax and other meds. Other things I have found helpful are:Avoid the starve-binge cycle. It's tempting to not eat when you fear ibs, but this strains the digestive system and prob makes it worse the next time. Get into a routine of eating breakfast and having bm before you go out (try reading on loo, it really works!)If I can't go b4 I go out, I get really paranoid will need to go when out. When I worked long shifts and couldn't go b4 work, I sometimes used glycerine suppositories. Loperamide (Immodium) is also helpful if u have to eat at a restaurant.I also memorize 'escape routes' when I go out, esp when I'm with friends. I know where the biggest, noisiest toilets are, have number of taxi firm, and have excuses planned in case I have to leave suddenly. Sometimes just feeling secure is enough to make u relax and prevent an attack!Hope some of this helps. Good luck


----------

